# Public Cabins - USA



## In Hoc Signo Vinces (Jul 23, 2020)

I know that Alaska is flooded with public cabins. They are everywhere. I also know that in Death Valley they have a public cabin. Are there any other public cabins in the USA? I want to live in a public cabin for a bit. I thought about squatting in a rental but the park rangers or owners could come in, which would be bad. With the pandemic, it is possible that no one is renting. Is there a slight possibility of public cabins being in the Northwest or the Northeast?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 23, 2020)

Had never heard of them till you posted. Everything I saw on the net referred to them as being in Alaska, but not totally sure. Says there are 80 total in Alaska State Parks, so not exactly flooded with them, I’d say. They are cabins that are for rent, apparently, via reservation, not just a first come/first serve basis.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 24, 2020)

This post is all I know of them.



In Hoc Signo Vinces said:


> I want to live in a public cabin for a bit.




Personally, Idk how I feel about someone moving into one, almost seems like that defeats the purpose in a sense. What's "a bit"? Seems like a week is reasonable, seems like a month or two is a bit much. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 24, 2020)

My experience working for the USFS and NPS is that yes, there are lots of rentable cabins/guard stations/fire lookouts, but most of them charge fees, and they are locked with a key lock or a code.

There are plenty of abandoned cabins and stuff out on the land. Can usually find that stuff online, like at Atlas Obscura.

The reason they charge for those cabins is because it costs a shit load of money for the maintenance of those building, so if you do squat one, try to clean it up afterwards.


----------

